# Flying from Xian to Shenzhen, China



## davet4 (Jan 26, 2014)

I was flying from Xian to Shenzhen when i saw this amazing view from the window, just had to share with everyone. Even though i was shooting through the Aircraft window i still think these look pretty good.
I was using a 5DmkIII and the 24-105mm ...these are straight from the camera, no post processing


----------



## EchoLocation (Jan 26, 2014)

nice shots. thats a big perspective change from here on the ground in chongqing.


----------

